# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 15.10.2009 - 16.10.2009

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredolab.aix -> c:\documents and settings\1\start menu\programs\startup\ikowin32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11 )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.mrd -> c:\windows\system32\winulty.exeBackdoor.Win32.Knokk.au -> c:\windows\system32\msmgr.exeEmail-Worm.Win32.Warezov.asg -> c:\windows\system32\p3qifr25ijo.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Limar, BitDefender: Win32.Warezov.226 )Email-Worm.Win32.Warezov.ui -> c:\windows\system32\1gjqbk0.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Limar, BitDefender: Win32.Warezov.4868, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Email-Worm.Win32.Warezov.ui -> c:\windows\system32\nbed5p.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Limar, BitDefender: Win32.Warezov.4868, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Email-Worm.Win32.Warezov.uj -> c:\windows\system32\e1.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLM.Limar.2216, BitDefender: Trojan.Stration.DAQ, NOD32: Win32/Stration.AAZ worm, AVAST4: Win32:Warezov-CYL [Wrm] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ir -> f:\autorun.inf ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Shadow, BitDefender: Worm.Autorun.VHG, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-S [Wrm] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.eih -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\csgf.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.143, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.107309, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Klone.bj -> c:\windows.1\system32\csrcs.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Siggen.73, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.AutoIT.AmNfbeeDgllm )Packed.Win32.Krap.af -> c:\windows\system32\sdra64.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.based.18 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Bacteraloh.h -> c:\system volume information\_restore{8b72f2c4-d8a0-440c-8203-14741036c15d}\rp427\a0400044.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.28682, BitDefender: Win32.Sality.N, NOD32: Win32/Sality.NAM virus, AVAST4: Win32:Sality-AM )Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.iok -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exeTrojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.csd -> c:\windows\system32\ipverse.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2508643, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wsvt -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-823518204-507921405-839522115-1003\dc1\quarantine\bnd.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.5269, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.BNS, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AJT trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-W [Cryp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wsvt -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-823518204-507921405-839522115-1003\dc1\quarantine\bn7.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.5269, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.BNS, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AJT trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-W [Cryp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wsvt -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-823518204-507921405-839522115-1003\dc1\quarantine\seres.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.5269, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.BNS, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AJT trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-W [Cryp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wsvt -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-823518204-507921405-839522115-1003\dc1\quarantine\bn8.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.5269, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.BNS, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AJT trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-W [Cryp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wsvt -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-823518204-507921405-839522115-1003\dc1\quarantine\bn10.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.5269, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.BNS, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AJT trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-W [Cryp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wsvt -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-823518204-507921405-839522115-1003\dc1\quarantine\bn11.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.5269, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.BNS, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AJT trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-W [Cryp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wsvt -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-823518204-507921405-839522115-1003\dc1\quarantine\svcst.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.5269, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.BNS, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AJT trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-W [Cryp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.wsvt -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-823518204-507921405-839522115-1003\dc1\quarantine\bn6.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.5269, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.BNS, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AJT trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-W [Cryp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.fmi -> c:\documents and settings\admin\restorer32_a.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Kobcka.M )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.fmi -> c:\windows\system32\restorer32_a.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Kobcka.M )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.VB.bn -> c:\windows\ctfmon.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Fakealert.5475, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.ConnectionServices.w -> c:\program files\connectionservices\connectionservices.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.BhoSpy.2, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.241832, NOD32: Win32/Adware.BHO.NCM application, AVAST4: Win32:Connection-F [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.VB.wwb -> c:\next\generation\next.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.1041, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2528154 )Trojan.Win32.VB.xab -> c:\windows\system32\adlink\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad.50462 )Virus.VBS.AutoRun.y -> d:\run.vbs ( DrWEB: Worm.Sled, BitDefender: Trojan.Script.25578, NOD32: VBS/AutoRun.Y virus, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

